# Sigh (GW Store Contest, not open to Australia or New Zealand)



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Competition

The state of this Empire is outrageous.

Yes, normal complaints, but I'd just like one line of explanation or background!

Sigh.

Mod Edit: I updated the title so people would know what the thread is pertaining to. - Zion


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Might want to provide a bit more yourself exactly what you're getting exasperated at.

It's Willy Wonka with the instructions contained within the ticket on how to claim.

Is that so hard?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I refer you to my antipodean nationality.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course. Now I think about it, it's so obvious to read several hundred words from a link followed by "Sigh", and some "obvious" complaint followed by a request for more information.

OF COURSE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT YOUR NATIONALITY.

How could I have been so thick?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It is odd that they would single out just two countries on the whole planet. Can't be a postage thing, as I assume it's as expensive to post to Fiji, Samoa or East Timor as it is to Oz or NZ, yet they are eligible. 

However, what surprises me more is that they claim a SM is only 210cm tall, which is what, 6' 10"?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It seems to be courtesy our laws concerning gambling, which seem to have evolved in isolation much like our fauna.

Thanks, Vaz. If I used emoticons, I'm sure there'd be one to fit here...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It is odd that they would single out just two countries on the whole planet. Can't be a postage thing, as I assume it's as expensive to post to Fiji, Samoa or East Timor as it is to Oz or NZ, yet they are eligible.
> 
> However, what surprises me more is that they claim a SM is only 210cm tall, which is what, 6' 10"?


6 foot 10 and 5 eights of an inch give or take a smidge!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They are excluding the US also so don't be too depressed.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

scscofield said:


> They are excluding the US also so don't be too depressed.


Haha thanks for the consolation, but I think that the US is waaaay too big a market for that. http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Competition

I've moved back to being glad, this way I'm not immediately enticed into buying models that I've been holding off on anyway.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

On the flip side you live in a wonderful region.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> On the flip side you live in a wonderful region.


True that!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

> The Promoter reserves the right to vary any of these terms and conditions without notice. In such event the Promoter will make reasonable efforts to communicate any change with entrants.


So they will probably change the height of a space marine to the height of a paint pot while nobody's looking. Don't fret.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I figured boxes would get wider.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you ask for boxes of Sisters just to troll GW?

Also, my friend just broke it by suggesting you ask for _just_ Blood Knights, then re-sell them on and buy a house.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Lawl


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Can you ask for boxes of Sisters just to troll GW?
> 
> Also, my friend just broke it by suggesting you ask for _just_ Blood Knights, then re-sell them on and buy a house.


I feel bad for anyone who tries to stack that many Sisters blisters.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I blame the french.........


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Can you ask for boxes of Sisters just to troll GW?
> 
> Also, my friend just broke it by suggesting you ask for _just_ Blood Knights, then re-sell them on and buy a house.


Now I find myself pondering how long it'd take to sell that many Blood Knights? Having never seen them in person are they that high a selling kit?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tezdal said:


> Now I find myself pondering how long it'd take to sell that many Blood Knights? Having never seen them in person are they that high a selling kit?


They're normally ~$99 USD for 5.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

£65 per box, £13 each if you're a limey. A 210cm tall pile of them would probably buy you a house.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Zion said:


> I feel bad for anyone who tries to stack that many Sisters blisters.


Honestly I was going to do that anyway. 

I buy a lot of my 40k from Dark Sphere because money is tight, sometimes turning to eBay, Sisters are the only thing I'd actually buy from GW online.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Posting in Australian thread.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Loli said:


> Honestly I was going to do that anyway.
> 
> I buy a lot of my 40k from Dark Sphere because money is tight, sometimes turning to eBay, Sisters are the only thing I'd actually buy from GW online.


Dark sphere is pretty awesome, visited there a couple of times when I was doing work experience in London.


----------

